# Paludarium Research



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Hey. I was researching some crabs I want, and came across something I've never heard of before, but have seen in other threads and didn't know what they were: Paludariums. I'm researching these but want to know some technical things. What do you use for getting the base established? I've heard of foaming stuff from Home Depot being used, but is it safe? How much does it cost to make something like this? What do I need to make something like this? How long does it take to make a Paludarium? What is a good ratio of land and water? Argh, so many questions. Basically anything you can tell me about the design, set up, maintaining, and livestock/plants (so basically anything) of Paludariums would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## saltnut (Aug 19, 2013)

I was hoping you got some answers. I am also interested in this style setup.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Its a bit late, but I am constructing a 56g column tank paludarium right now. I am basically using this guys method for making the background and im modifying the land section. Custom Waterfall Vivarium Setup - YouTube

The ratio of land/water would depend on what you want to keep in the upper part. Dart frogs will drown so the are out. Toads, salamanders, newts, mudskippers all do well with land and water but there isnt a set ratio as long as they can get in and out I guess.

Im planning on having a ~10x20" land section, 8" deep water, and plenty of arboreal climbing space. 3 anoles, 2-3 fire belly toads, fish TBD. And plenty of plants of course.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most people use the same foam insulation that is used to line the boxes we ship fish in. Its basically just styrofoam. It is perfectly safe. Also they coat it in quickrete to give it more of a rock or other natural substance look. 

As for the ratio, Im not sure. I dont house crabs but I am sure as long as they have a nice basking spot out of the water they should be happy. You can make it where the bottom portion is water, with a cave like area and then a ledge on top to be the land area. Just have to be sure they can get out of the water and back in.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I have mostly finished mine and begun stocking. Here is what I have so far:

Palidarium - Imgur


----------

